# S. Padre Island RV parks



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

Can anyone give any first hand info about RV parks on S. Padre Island?

We haven't stayed down there before so I'm not sure what all is available. 
I only found KOA and Isla Blanca park online that are actually on the island.

Hoping to get some input from 2coolers. 
Any 2 cents is appreciated.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

KOA is very nice.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

We stayed on the Koa several years back. I though it was nice and pretty clean. The only negative thing I didn't like about it was the spots are really tight and close together.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I use the KOA all the time. Its tight but its the nicest park.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely the KOA, plus it is next to Pier 19 - good food, good drinks, and you can crawl home after a couple of their perfect margaritas without having to drive.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

KOA for sure! Its in a great area. Let me know if your looking for a fishing charter.


----------



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

I appreciate y'all's input about the KOA on SPI
We spent a few days down there last week and stayed at the KOA.
The KOA was nice, clean, and the staff was friendly. Good location also. 
Some spots seemed tight, but we were on a pull thru site on the very end and the spot next to us wasn't being used, plus we stayed during the week so the park overall wasn't crowded. 
Overall I was pleased with the KOA - thanks again guys.


----------

